# Kitty litter



## RichardJW (25 Nov 2013)

I've seen a few references to using Cat Litter as an inert base . I'm guessing this is the preferred product Tesco Low Dust Lightweight Cat Litter 10 Litres - Groceries - Tesco Groceries

Any feedback on its use ? Plus and minus please ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojouk (25 Nov 2013)

I use it. Cheap. Looks ok. Pain in the admirals to wash first.


----------



## Alastair (25 Nov 2013)

Hi Richard.  Ive used that before.  Its good.  
This thread may well be worth a read 
Cat litter | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## RichardJW (25 Nov 2013)

Thanks Alastair , a good thread - like all the best ones it extracts a broad range of informed comment . Looking forward to getting stuck in to my own project once I've rehabilitated after receiving a new hip last week . By the time I can drive again I'll be able to experience the hopefully maturing display at P@H !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (26 Nov 2013)

RichardJW said:


> Thanks Alastair , a good thread - like all the best ones it extracts a broad range of informed comment . Looking forward to getting stuck in to my own project once I've rehabilitated after receiving a new hip last week . By the time I can drive again I'll be able to experience the hopefully maturing display at P@H !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yep a very informative thread. Lots of info from various people. 
Ouch. Sounds painful but hope your on the mend and wish you a good recovery. 

Im sure the mammoth tank will look even better by then.


----------

